# RIP Brandy - Friend's GSD



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

A friend of mine lost his 12 year old GSD Brandy recently and I just wanted to share her here with all of you that know and love this breed so much.

Brandy - Black Dog Natural Pet Supply will not be the same with out the Receipt Patrol - You were stellar at your job!!

Brandy was a tough cookie - she battled a number of health issues in her last year - but remained stoic and a delight to be around. We're all going to miss her - both those with fur and those of us without.








RIP Brandy - We'll see you at the bridge!


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

That makes me so sad. RIP gorgeous, beautiful girl.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

So pretty. 12....long life but not long enough!!

(There are people without fur?!!!







)


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I am very sorry for you and your friend's loss of the very lovely Brandy. 

RIP, Brandy.







May your stellar star shine as brightly in the sky as it did in your day job.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Rest in Peace, Brandy. What a beautiful girl.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I'm so sorry Barb for your friends loss.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Barb,
I am sorry to hear about Brandy.
Give her owners a big supportive hug from all of us.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Brandy's Memorial Picture with her "badge"


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh gosh, I missed this post Barb. That picture is beautiful and Brandy was obviously a very special girl. I'm so sorry for her family's loss...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I am so sorry! RIP Brandy!


----------

